# Suns sign 32-year old Irish PF Pat Burke



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

according to azcentral.com (see the Voskhul page) the Suns have signed a 32-year old Irish Power Forward, Pat Burke (6-11)...

this guy is tough... he has a soft hand from mid-range... he is a solid rebounder and he is a real fighter and good defender, but still he is not athletic and a bit slow and yet not a BIG MEN... avraged about 6 ppg and 4 rpg in 17 mpg for Spanish champions Real Madrid. He also used to play for the Magic...

I'll rate this signing : B-

Hey !!! we need a CENTER ! a 7-FOOTER !!! Someone to put his buddy on guys like Duncan...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Well the guy is 6'11". His Euro numbers aren't anything to get excited about, decent for a bench player though. Just another bench player that they were able to pick up real cheap I am sure.

We need to have 13 players, he makes 11 so we still have 2 spots to fill.



> he Suns filled the big-man void for less money by agreeing to terms with Pat Burke, a 32-year-old center. Burke played his sixth Euroleague season last year with Real Madrid, averaging 17 minutes, 6.4 points and 4.3 rebounds in the regular season and playoffs. The Auburn product was in the NBA in 2002-03 with Orlando, where he started eight of 63 games.
> 
> Burke, 6 feet 11 and 250 pounds, gives Phoenix a third inexpensive signee for this season, after the partially guaranteed deals of rookies Dijon Thompson and Lucas Tischer.
> 
> The Suns must carry 13 players. With Raja Bell intending to sign next week and the hope of Johnson staying, Phoenix would have 11 players under contract for more than $50 million this season


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha..why?? MIght as well kept Voshkul. Sign Stephen Graham!!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I like this signing. I was wondering where Burke has been.

He's more skilled and has more hoops IQ than Jake. Pat's an upgrade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So, we'll have Bell, Jax, Barbosa, Tischer, and Burke for the bench right now. We wouldn't have guys that do *nothing* on our bench at least, like Shirley, Outlaw and Jake. We should be deeper than last yr contrary to what people are thinking/saying.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Pointless.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Pointless.


Except whenever he scores, the PA will play an Irish jig. :clap:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmm. When he played in Orlando, he was a bad rebounder...bad defensive player...bad at blocking shots...and that was at 30 years old. But hey, he's probably getting the minimum and we need people to fill the roster, so works for me. At least he hustles...

Hopefully we can use the remaining 1.5-2 million on Hunter. He may not be the most coordinated guy on offense...but he still shoots a great percentage and is second in the league in blocks per 48 minutes. He's a guy still looking to prove something, and I don't think it hurts to have him back as long as it's not for too much. I'm not sure if McCarty or Outlaw will be back for the minimum. I think Waltah will be back over Outlaw. So far we might be looking at:

PG: Nash, Barbosa
SG: Johnson, Jackson, Thompson (NBDL)
SF: Marion, Bell, McCarty
PF: Thomas, Tischer (NBDL)
C: Stoudemire, Hunter, Burke


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Hmm. When he played in Orlando, he was a bad rebounder...bad defensive player...bad at blocking shots...and that was at 30 years old. But hey, he's probably getting the minimum and we need people to fill the roster, so works for me. At least he hustles...
> 
> Hopefully we can use the remaining 1.5-2 million on Hunter. He may not be the most coordinated guy on offense...but he still shoots a great percentage and is second in the league in blocks per 48 minutes. He's a guy still looking to prove something, and I don't think it hurts to have him back as long as it's not for too much. I'm not sure if McCarty or Outlaw will be back for the minimum. I think Waltah will be back over Outlaw. So far we might be looking at:
> 
> ...


If we do send those guys down to the d league, we only have 11 players. Who else are we gonna sign to get that up?


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

look... we need a filler at the CENTER position... is Jake Tsakalidis availble ?

man this dude will look awful in Suns uniform


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

deannahum said:


> look... we need a filler at the CENTER position... is Jake Tsakalidis availble ?


I don't think so. How bout Lonnie Jones?


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Lonnie Jones is not too different than Steven Hunter... 7-0 good shot blocker... not more than that..

Elden Campbell, Dikembe Mutombo, Dale Davies, Mikki Moore, Zeljko Rebraca

These are the guys we need... they are all unrestreicted FA's...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

deannahum said:


> Lonnie Jones is not too different than Steven Hunter... 7-0 good shot blocker... not more than that..
> 
> Elden Campbell, Dikembe Mutombo, Dale Davies, Mikki Moore, Zeljko Rebraca
> 
> These are the guys we need... they are all unrestreicted FA's...


Moore may be only one within our budget. And I'd rather him than Hunter. But then again, I want ANYONE over Hunter. At least not anyone worse than him haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I thought that the players sent to the NBDL still count as being on the roster. And I thought that was the reason for expanding the roster to 14, so most teams would have young guys in the NBDL.

I don't think Mikki Moore is within our budget. If he is, we'd take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Looks like a found a good candidate to get drunk with after games! The Irish are always reliable. :cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hehehe.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

deannahum said:


> look... we need a filler at the CENTER position... is Jake Tsakalidis availble ?
> 
> man this dude will look awful in Suns uniform


He is 32? Man he looks 50. Hhaha..I agree though he would look horrible in a Suns uni.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't even think they played hoops in Ireland. Then again when you are 6'11", I guess the game finds you.


----------

